# Battery Replacement



## colink (Apr 18, 2015)

I am about to change my battery for the first time.

I see that the windows may need a reset and I will have to re set the radio which is fine but also seen that the ECU will lose all of its settings and I will have to run the car to get its settings back to normal - is that correct ?

If so how many miles and what sort of driving do I have to do to get this back to normal ?

I have also had this one remapped - presumably that will not be lost will it ?


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Been through several batteries on my 225 QC, which is re-mapped, and have never lost anything. You should be OK, just got to reset the radio code if you have a stock unit.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No running probs wll be caused by replacing battery.
Just don't drop the bolt or the clamp.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You've no need to drive any particular way. The ECU will retain its remap. It will adjust timing and fuel trim but that's really to do with your fuel octane rating.


----------



## colink (Apr 18, 2015)

I have changed this today to a heavy duty one - was given useful tip, if you connect leads to a battery pack before disconnecting you do not lose any of the radio or window settings.

I have a question though - the one I have just taken off has a recharge date on it of Jan 2016 - that suggests that it might be quite new - can you tell from that date when it was actually made and hence how old it is ?

I thought they are normally recharged if not sold within 3 months but I have had the car since May so it cannot be a 3 month old battery.

Fingers crossed its sorted the issue but bit worried now that I may have a gradual drain on the system somewhere ?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry your query seems to be sorted so rather than create a new thread I'm going to hijack. ;-)

I'm replacing the battery soon. Is there a grounding wire I need to find or is it just disconnect negative first then pos remove old and reverse the process when reconnecting?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

clewb said:


> Sorry your query seems to be sorted so rather than create a new thread I'm going to hijack. ;-)
> 
> I'm replacing the battery soon. Is there a grounding wire I need to find or is it just disconnect negative first then pos remove old and reverse the process when reconnecting?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Keep drivers door closed when disconnecting/reconnecting, so that Dashpod is NOT ON. Has been known to cause dashpod probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Keep drivers door closed when disconnecting/reconnecting, so that Dashpod is NOT ON. Has been known to cause dashpod probs.


and don't leave the key in.
(sounds obvious, but people have done it...)


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

So no grounding wire?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

clewb said:


> So no grounding wire?


Hi, Correct.
Hoggy.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Right neg and pos cables off. No bother but the battery won't lift out. Seems to be clipped in, tried the obvious levelering but that didn't work how do I get it out? If not I'll have to put Humpty back together again for work tomorrow. :-/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You've removed bolt & the clamp, now push the battery to the off side.
Hoggy.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

In Situs all reconnected. Anything else before I open the door and start?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

clewb said:


> In Situs all reconnected. Anything else before I open the door and start?


Hi, Shouldn't be any probs, may have to do a window reset & input radio code, but didn't need either on mine.
I always charge the new battery for 6 hours ish before I replace it.
Hoggy.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Too late now. Don't have a charger either though. If it starts I'll go for a drive and let it have some alternator charge.  here's hoping!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

clewb said:


> Too late now. Don't have a charger either though. If it starts I'll go for a drive and let it have some alternator charge.  here's hoping!


Hi, Go for longer drive, with lights etc on, you'll take more out starting it, than goes back in.
I'm OCD with every thing.  
Hoggy.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the help hoggy et al. Been out for just over an hour now. Seems a complete success. We'll see in the morning I suppose. But even when I first started it after replacing it sounded way better. Checked 20c just after I parked and got 12.8 initially happy days. I think the one I took out was original to the car (so 10). The thing that stumped me was that front bolt and clamp. It was so rusted together I thought someone had welded it. I had to leave it soak in wd40 before I could get it to budge.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi clewb, I'm sure it will be fine. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Mine fooled me for a while, then realised I had to give it a hefty push to the offside.
Hoggy.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi clewb, I'm sure it will be fine. [smiley=dude.gif]
> Mine fooled me for a while, then realised I had to give it a hefty push to the offside.
> Hoggy.


The joys.  I did try that but it didn't work without taking out the front clamp! Anyway it's done and I enjoyed it I was just a little concerned that I might have had to leave the old one in for another bit and it really wasn't up to it.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Started no problem again today. Happy days. Sounds much better. Hopefully it will cure the blips of battery warning light during driving as well.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

During driving is not good. Hopefully that's the battery. Monitor 20C on the climate control to see system voltage.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

John-H said:


> During driving is not good. Hopefully that's the battery. Monitor 20C on the climate control to see system voltage.


Have been doing John and it's always 14v or more with the ignition on.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

clewb said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > During driving is not good. Hopefully that's the battery. Monitor 20C on the climate control to see system voltage.
> ...


Sounds like your troubles are over then


----------

